# EMS Jump Bag



## ZombieEMT (Dec 6, 2014)

I have been tasked with the responsibility for replacing our current two jump bag since with a single jump bag. Currently we use one bag that carries oxygen and oxygen supplies. Th other bag is BP cuffs, trauma supply, and misc tools. We have seen several single bag systems, but are trying to find the best. Opinions are appreciated.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm a fan of StatPacks. The perfusion is a decent med/large bag. Lifetime guarantee. Can be carried as a backpack.


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 6, 2014)

Behold. 
http://www.galls.com/medical-bags-medical


----------



## Tigger (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't do it! The mega pack with O2 is just too heavy and realistically it's not too much to ask of a two person crew to bring in two bags and an AED.

If you must however: http://www.conterra-inc.com/products/responder-iv-medic-bag


----------



## Gurby (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleck! I hate the O2+other stuff bags.  Much prefer to have 2 separate bags, but that's just me.


----------



## Bosco836 (Dec 27, 2014)

ZombieEMT said:


> I have been tasked with the responsibility for replacing our current two jump bag since with a single jump bag. Currently we use one bag that carries oxygen and oxygen supplies. Th other bag is BP cuffs, trauma supply, and misc tools. We have seen several single bag systems, but are trying to find the best. Opinions are appreciated.



Our service has two styles of 'all-in-one' bags.  

We initially began using Ferno 5111 bags which have held up/worked well, although as others have said, can be a bit heavy. 

However, we have now begun to purchase Trevor Owen bags, which are essentially customizable clones of the Pacific Emergency Products bags that are now discontinued. These bags have been fantastic and the company is more than willing to work with us to customize them to fit our needs.  - http://www.trevorowenltd.com/trauma_kit_bag.htm


----------



## Jake Jones (Dec 30, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I'm a fan of StatPacks. The perfusion is a decent med/large bag. Lifetime guarantee. Can be carried as a backpack.



This..i've used a basic statPack and the ALS 2900 from 5.11 I think and love the statpack..had mine for 5+ years


----------

